# Dolphin's Cove, Anaheim: What is the laundry situation?



## rhonda (Feb 27, 2020)

I know there are no laundry units in the rooms and that the property offers a shared laundry area.  Are the machines _coin_ operated, resort _token_ operated, _free_ or ... ??
Thank you!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 27, 2020)

TUG Resort Review from mid-2018 suggests Free.  That is great news.  Hope it is still that case!   (Thanks to the Tugger who submitted that review!)


----------



## Firepath (Feb 27, 2020)

They were free May 2018, but there were only a few machines for the entire resort. We never saw anyone else doing laundry though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2020)

They are free.  There were plenty of washing machines and dryers for our stay in August of 2017.  They are nice.  It's a very nice laundry area.


----------

